# Suche verzweifelt den Zander!



## Sebas (5. März 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum,
ich bin jetzt seit geraumer Zeit leser und habe mich auf Grund einiger Fragen nun dazu entschlossen auch aktiv Teil dieses Forums zu werden.

Ich habe seit diesem Jahr meinen Angelschein und habe mir direkt mal den Rheinschein geschnappt und wollte einigen Raubfischen zu leibe rücken!

Nur leider sagt sich das leichter als das es umsetzbar ist.
Ich weiss aller Anfang ist schwer....

Zu meiner Situation:
Ich möchte bevorzugt auf Raubfisch vom Ufer des Rheins aus angeln, sprich besonders an den Buhnen mit Gummifisch.
Meine ersten Versuche sind jedoch komplett bisslos ausgegangen. Ich habe mir vorher schon einiges angelesen und mich mit Videos befasst zu Köderpräsentierung, Köderwahl und weiteren Themen. Habe nun schon etwa 7 Ausflüge a min 3std hinter mir jedoch, wie bereits gesagt, ohne jeglichen Erfolg.

Zu meiner Ausrüstung:
Benutze eine 3m Spinnrute mit einem wg von 20-60gr. und einer geflochtenen. Gummifische meist um die 11cm mit 15-25gr Jigköpfen. (Habe auch schon diverse Blinker und Wobbler ausprobiert).
Leider hatte ich noch nicht so viel Zeit angeln zu gehen aufgrund des immer wiederkehrenden Hochwassers, dies hat sich jedoch mittlerweile eingependelt und es hat sich nichts geändert.

Ich habe stetig das Gefühl, dass selbst an den Buhnen die Strömung sehr stark ist und ich kaum richtig Köderkontakt  aufbauen kann!

Als Vorfach benutze ich meist eine Hardmono.

Das wichtigste zum Schluss, ich komme aus der Region Düsseldorf und habe es bis jetzt am Messegelände, sowie an den Buhnen nähe der Rheinkniebrücke versucht auf Oberkassler Seite.

Alle Tips sind willkommen und auch gern weitere Fragen zu meiner Lage!

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Tag,
Seb. =)


----------



## FisherMan66 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Warum denn gleich mit einer der zickigsten Diven im Fischreich anfangen?
Liest man immer wieder, dass sich in die Vollen gestürzt wird, ohne sich mit den Grundlagen des Angelns vertraut zu machen.

Der Winter ist nicht gerade die Zeit für Zander in der Strömung.
Geschützte Bereiche wie Hafenanlagen oder Bootsanleger wären da vielversprechender.


----------



## Der Pate (5. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Seb!
Zu deiner Situation ist zu sagen:

JEDER TAG IST ANGELTAG, ABER NICHT JEDER TAG IST FANGTAG!!!

Nur weil du irgendwo einen Köder durchs Wasser ziehst heisst es gleich dass du was fängst. Was die Videos angeht der Herren Isaiasch, Hänel und Co, die fischen oftmals auch Stunden ohne nen Biss.

Es heisst schließlich ANGELN und nicht FANGEN!!!

Geh angeln. Irgendwann wird sich auch für dich der Erfolg einstellen. Und merk dir wo und wann, bei welchem Wetter und Wasserstand, du was gefangen hast.
Es ist schließlich noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Und für den Anfang deiner Anglerkarriere hast du dir auch einen der launischsten Fische ausgesucht, die das Süßwasser beherbergt.


----------



## Sebas (5. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antowrt!

Ich hatte als Jugendlicher bereits etwas Erfahrung an Vereinsgewässern und am Forellenteich. 
Nur das erstere kommt Momentan nicht in Frage und das zweitere ist fast langweilig geworden.

Also, vielleicht eher im Hafenbecken?
Ja, das muss ich dann mal ausprobieren, wollte auch mal ein wenig ansitzangeln ausprobieren die Tage.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Moin.

Wo angelst Du - Hoch, Mittel, Niederrhein ?

Wie angelst Du - Technik ?

 Seit wann angelst Du ?

Womit genau angelst Du?

Glaube mir, dass der Rhein ein extrem schwieriges Gewässer sein kann.

Selbst absolute Top - "Profi´s" verbringen viele bisslose Stunden an dem Gewässer , wenn es sich um einen schwierigen Abschnitt handelt.

Und die können "es" schon sehr gut und wissen ungefähr, wo überhaupt Fisch steht.

Ich vermute mal, Du bist auf die Schlaumeierfraktion der "Experten" der Medienwelt reingefallen.

Bekannte Namen, die jeder kennt und die an Traumgewässern tagelang fischen um ihre Fische dann als "total easy" anzupreisen, *wenn* man so angelt wie sie und mit den Ködern, die *sie* empfohlen haben .
Wenn es unbedingt sein muss, würde ich Dir erstmal ein leichtes und vor allen Dingen "volles" Zanderrevier empfehlen.

Am Rhein kann es Dir je nachdem passieren, dass Du Wochen, Monate- vllt. sogar jahrelang ganz, ganz wenig fängst.

Zum Einstieg ins Spinnfischen würde ich auch das leichte Barschangeln an überschaubaren Gewässern mit gutem Bestand empfehlen.

Aber Du hast Dir ja gleich den "Königsfisch" herausgesucht, den wirklich jeder Angler begehrt....

"Kleiner" anfangen fängt mehr und macht mehr Spass - aber generell würde ich mich vor Tips aus der Medienbranche *hüten*, wollen alle nur verkaufen und die Tips können am Rhein bspw. wertlos sein.

R.S.


----------



## u-see fischer (5. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Da hast Du Dir aber auch ein wirklich schweres Gewässer ausgesucht. Für einen Anfänger ist 1 Jahr ohne Fisch und Biss keine Seltenheit.

Zum Zanderangeln in Fließgewässer gilt:

1. Im Schnitt sind die Buhnen in Außenkurven tiefer als in Innenkurven.
2. Große Buhnen ist meist tiefer als kleine Buhnen
3. Wobbler laufen meist Abend und Nachts, Gummifische sind tagsüber besser.
Hafeneinfahrte sind auch immer "Hotspots", aber Achtung, mit dem Rheinschein darfst Du nicht im Hafen/Hafeneinfahrt angeln. Immer schön entlang der gedachten Uferlinie angeln.
4. Bei niedrigem Wasserstand "Strecke" machen und sich die Uferlinie/Strömungslinie anschauen, fotografieren und merken.

Suche Dir erfahrene Kollegen, die Dich mal minehmen. 

PS. Die Oberkassler Seite ist meist zu flach, Messe ist schon i.O.


----------



## Ein_Angler (5. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Was für eine Rute fischst du den? 

Nicht verzweifeln, ich konnte meinen ersten Zander, erst nach einem halben Jahr fangen.


----------



## Sebas (5. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Wo?
Ich angel am Rhein in Düsseldorf, weil es am einfachsten erreichbar für mich ist vor allem auf unter der Woche.

Wie?
Ich angel hauptsächlich mit der Jig-Technik. Lasse den Köder also den Grund berühren und zupfe ihn dann leicht in kombination mit einigen Kurbelumdrehungen.

Seit wann?
Naja halt nicht all zu lange habe dieses Jahr angefangen regelmäßig zu angeln.

Womit genau?
Rute: Team Daiwa Spin 300 20-60gr wg
Rolle: Ryobi Arctica 4000
Schnur: Orangene geflochtene 0.14er mit etwa 12kg belastbar
Köder: Jigköpfe zwischen 15 und 25gr, und Relax Kopytos etwa um die 11cm in verschiedenen Farben.

Gibt nur ein Vereinsgewässer was für mich überhaupt in Frage kommen würde, aber ich wollte erstmal den Rhein befischen, da es für mich bequemer ist.
Wenn es weiter Tips gibt wie man auch gerade als Anfänger einfacher andere Fische an den Mann bringt bin ich natürlich dafür offen, dies dürfte gerade für meine Freundin interessant sein, die noch nicht so vertraut mit der Angelei ist.

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten bis jetzt, ich liebe die Resonanz dieses Forums!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Ich kann nur sagen: Immer weiter versuchen! Ich finde gerade das Angeln mit Gummifisch ist recht anspruchsvoll und will erstmal gelernt sein. Das ist nicht so einfach wie einen Spinner durchs Wasser ziehen.


----------



## Funi (5. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

@ Sabs , mach dir nix draus...hab auch noch keinen Zander gefangen-.- 
Mein Freund hat einen 70er Zander aus dem Duisburgerhafen gezogen Ich ging mal wieder leer aus....


----------



## Fr33 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Moin,

ich war letzte Woche geschäftlich in Düsseldorf und habe nat. mal nen Blick auf euren Rheinabschnitt geworfen. 

Was mir aufgefallen ist - ihr habt def mehr Struktur zu bieten als wir Hessen 

Viele Buhnen - Hafeneinfahrten usw. Jedoch habe ich schnell gesehn, dass der Rhein bei euch teils sehr flach an den Buhnen verläuft - sprich für mich gerade im Winter keine optimalen Stellen.

Tiefe Buhnen, harte Übergänge vom Hauptstrom zum ruhigeren Wasser (Hafeneinfahrten), Spundwände usw. würde ich da schon eher aufsuchen.

Ob das Gerät extrem gut dafür geeignet ist --- kann ich nicht beurteilen. Als Anfänger würde ich das klassische Jiggen eher gegen Faulenzen tauschen... da verpasst man einfach weniger Bisse!

Findest du tiefere Stellen etc. wirst du irgendwann automatisch nen Zander bekommen.

Klar ist der Rhein was anderes als ein toll besetzter Forellenpuff - aber es gibts noch reichlich Zander dort.

Anderer Tip... der Rhein ist zu 90% keine Trübe Brühe mehr wie vor 10-15 Jahren. Daher orientiere dich zudem an den Beutenfischen. Das sind Grundeln, Lauben, Rotaugen, kl. Barsche usw.... daher eher Naturfarben nehmen und lass die Shocker erstmal weg.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## zanderzone (6. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Muss den anderen schon recht geben! Der Zander ist halt kein einfacher Fisch der sich auf alles stürzt, was vorbei kommt. Und gerade als Anfänger es im Rhein zu versuchen halte ich auch nicht für sinnvoll.
Ich sehe das ja bei meinem Kumpel.. Der angelt jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren. Habe ihn am Anfang nur an Kanälen, Seen und langsam fließendes Flüssen mitgenommen. Dort hat es eigentlich ganz gut geklappt. Doch als ich mit ihm an der Ijssel (Fluss in Holland) in den Buhnen war, ging bei ihm gar nichts mehr. Kaum Grundkontakt bekommen, viele Hänger und keine Bisse. War natürlich sehr demütigend für ihn, weil ich ganz gut gefangen habe und eine hohe Bissfrequenz hatte. Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass du dir mit den schwierigsten Fisch und das schwierigste Gewässer ausgesucht hast. Und dazu kommt noch die Jahreszeit, wo die Zander faul in den tiefen Regionen stehen. 
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen dir auch Seen und Kanäle zu suchen, wo du erstmal das Gefühl und die Grundkenntnisse zum Gummifischen sammelst.. Solltest Du das gut umsetzten, kannste du dich an den Rhein wagen. Fang mit der Faulenzermethode an, ist die einfachste Methode den Gummi zu führen und für mich auch mit die erfolgreichste. Du darfst nur nicht aufgeben.. Alle fangen mal klein an!

Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg!!!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (6. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Hi,
du hast ja die Rheinkarte gekauft und wenn ich das Richtig verstehe, keine anderen möglichkeiten zum Angeln. Ich finde du hast dir schon das richtige Gewässer ausgesucht. Wie schon vorher geschrieben wurde ist es natürlich nicht leicht zu beangeln und dein Zielfisch auch nicht gerade einer der sich leicht fangen lässt.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es Egal ob du vorher am Kanal, See oder einem anderen Fluss fefischt hast. Wenn du das erste mal am Rhein angelst bist du immer Anfänger. 
Ich würde es jetzt noch weiter versuchen an Markanten Stellen die von anderen ja schon beschrieben wurden in diesem Post. Bald ist der Zander ja geschont, dann kannst du mit der Lotrute losziehen und Strecke machen schau einfach wo es tiefer ist wie wo anders und merke dir die Stellen. 
Eventuell vielleicht auch etwas Feedern gehen um mit der Strömung klar zu kommen und schauen wie sie sich verhält. Da du ja schon fleißig gegooglet hast wirst du ja schon wissen wie sich das mit denn Strömungsarmen bereichen in den Buhnen verhält. 
Einfach mal austesten, mit anderen Anglern unterhalten um da vielleicht noch paar Tips zu deinen Strömungsabschnitt zu bekommen.

Am Anfang würde ich dir auch die Faulenzertechnik empfehlen, ich wieß ja nicht wie sichtbar deine Schnur unterwasser ist. Aber ich schalte immer noch etwas Fluorocarbon vor. 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Andal (6. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*



Sebas schrieb:


> Das wichtigste zum Schluss, ich komme aus der Region Düsseldorf und habe es bis jetzt am Messegelände, sowie an den Buhnen nähe der Rheinkniebrücke versucht auf Oberkassler Seite.



Du hast dir aber auch genau die Ecken ausgesucht, wo wirklich alle auf Zander fischen. Mach dir mal Google Earth auf und dann such nach Stellen, die möglichst weit ab vom Schuss liegen. Je weiter man dort zu Fuß gehen muss, um an Buhnen zu gelangen, desto besser. 

So habe ich mir am Mittelrhein als Ortsfremder auch die Stellen ausgesucht. Zwei davon sind in so häßlicher Umgebung, dass man dort nicht mal als Bild am Brückenpfeiler hängen möchte. Scheußlich, unbequem, laut, aber da geht was!


----------



## heineken2003 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Hallo,

auch ich habe vor ein paar Jahren wieder mit dem Angelnangefangen. Als ich um die 16 war, habe ich erstmal richtig angefangen am Rhein zu fischen. Damals noch mit Hau Ruck Montagen, meist Ansitzangeln und recht erfolgreich. 

Heute als erfahrener Angler (möchtgegern ;-)) will man natürlich das moderne Spinnangeln probieren, das sieht lustig aus und der Markt dafür ist ziemlich bunt.  Mittlerweile nach 3 Jahren mit auf und ab kann ich sagen, das Spinnangeln ist eine sehr schwere Art zu angeln, wenn man es richtig machen will. Der Rhein ist ein sehr stark befischtes Gewässer und dementsprechend sind die Fische sehr vorsichtig.

Wenn man mit erfahrenen Anglern zusammen angelt merkt man sofort dass diese den Köder "anders" führen, weil die fangen mit dem gleichen Gerät einfach mehr 

Versuch dich mal hier im Forum einzulesen, schau dir Videos an und vor allem, geh weiter angeln. Aller Anfang ist schwer aber am Rhein sind immer noch 2stellige Zanderfänge drin wenn man zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort ist.

Viel Glück

Heineken2003


----------



## Zitteraal Knippe (26. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Das Thema gefällt mir....bin auch öfters am Dattel Hamm Kanal auf Zander jagt bin auch ein Newbie(Jungangler)

Jetzt meine Frage hab fast die gleiche Rute aber auch mit gelber geflochtener Schnur und Angel auch immer mit 11 cm pink-Weißen Gummifisch momentan bei dem Trüben Wasser wohl am besten!!

Jetzt meine Frage an die Profis wie baut ihr eure Rute zusammen fürs Spinning??

Nimmt ihr ein Stahlvorfach??

Macht ihr den Jingkopf direkt an die Hauptschnur wen ihr kein Vorfach benutzt?? Oder nimmt ihr nur ein Karabiner ohne wirbel (Duo Lock Snap)

Erzählt mal bin bissel auch verzweifelt und was würdet ihr für ein jingkopf (g Zahl) benutzten im Kanal??

Freue mich über eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Fr33 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Hallo Zitteraal,

aller Anfang ist schwer... und gerade der Lieblingsfisch der Fluss und Kanalangler ist nicht so leicht zu fangen....

Trübes Wasser und grellere Köder sind nie verkehrt... wobei ich so was wie Pink, Fluo Gelb bei wirklich trüben Wasser und trüben Wetter einsetze....weiss ist auch noch so ne Farbe die auch immer mal nen Fisch bringt....

Ansonsten ist der Rhein meist eher klar geworden und dank der Grundeln sind eben braune, motoroil und vor allem so braun-grüne Gummis mit Glitter drinne - recht gängige und fängige Köder...

Was die Montage angeht... sofern es Hechte im Kanal gibt, kommt nur Stahl zum Einsatz. Ich verwende ein 6-7Kg Stahlvorfach (1x7 Material), dass rund 60-70cm lang ist (das dient als Schutz vor Hechtzähnen und aufgrund der Länge schützt es die Geflochtene Hauptschnur vor den scharfen Steinkanten der Buhnenfelder/ Steinpackungen!).

Die Vorfächer baue ich selber in dem ich das Stahlvorfach einfach mit Quetschhülsen zusammen quetsche.

Köder wird einfach mit einem Duo Lock (ohne Wirbel) befestigt und ans andere Ende des Stahlvorfaches kommt ein kleiner aber starker Wirbel....
Ann den knote ich die Hauptschnur.

Wenn ich ausschließen könnte dass Hechte beissen - würde ich FC nehmen - aber dann eben in der 0,35mm Klasse!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Ich hab ca 3 Monate gebraucht um meinen ersten Zander zu fangen. Du musst dich bißchen mit beschäftigen. Zander ist ein scheuer Fisch das heißt Er jagt im trüben oder Nachts. Am Rhein hast du zu 80% der Tage klares Wasser also sind Abend Stunden die besseren Zeiten.  Ganz wichtig du musst immer den Pegel im Auge behalten.  Bei Hochwasser ehe Hafen oder Baderseeeinfahrten aufsuchen. 

In Düsseldorf werden zwar Zander gefangen, der Abschnitt gehört nicht zu Struktur reichsten. Fahr Stück weiter richtund Krefeld oder Duisburg da wirds du deine Zander fangen. 

Als Köder würde ich dir Tagsüber die schlanken Modelle empfehlen wie z.B. Kaulis oder Fin S in Natur Farben. Abends kannst du dann die Kopytos nehmen.


----------



## steffen287 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Hallo ich bin auch neu in der Zander angelei hab dieses Jahr damit angefangen und hatte gleich am 2. Tag erfolg (60cm Zander) allerdings auf Köderfisch in der Dämmerung 1 woche später bekam ich einen (58cm) auf Gummi überedet und zwar auf einen Nories Spoon tail Shad in Smoke Orange ich komm aus Brandenburg und wir haben hier kein wirklich gutes Zander Revier jedenfalls nicht so gut wie der Rhein!


Kopytos kennen die Zander schon auswendig hol dir mal vernünftige Gummis und übe das Faulenzen in strömungs ruhige bereiche jetzt wo das wasser so kalt ist nur ganz kurze kurbel umdrehungen!


----------



## Zitteraal Knippe (27. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Danke euch das sind schon mal super Tipps werde wen ich schaffe es direkt morgen nochmal testen!!!


----------



## Fr33 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Will nicht den Moralapostel spielen.... aber der Zander sollte bei euch im Moment auch Schonzeit haben, oder?

Wenn dem so ist.... zeigt Eier und lass die Burschen noch bisi in Ruhe... denn nur da wo Zander sind und bleiben, wirst du auch welche fangen


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (27. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Will nicht den Moralapostel spielen.... aber der Zander sollte bei euch im Moment auch Schonzeit haben, oder?
> 
> Wenn dem so ist.... zeigt Eier und lass die Burschen noch bisi in Ruhe... denn nur da wo Zander sind und bleiben, wirst du auch welche fangen



Hi, in vielen Bundesländern ist er ab 01.04. erst geschont. Bei dir (Hessen?) ist er ja schon geschont. 
Ich kenn auch viele die, die letzten Tage vor der Schonzeit noch losziehen um einen zu erwischen. Für mich beginnt die Zanderzeit immer erst ab 1. Juni. Ich lass den guten ihre Ruhe. Wobei ich glaube das ich dieses Jahr erst zum Juli anfangen werde. Denke durch die lange kälte, die ja noch bleiben soll, verschiebt sich das Laichgeschäft nach hinten.
Gruss


----------



## u-see fischer (27. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Will nicht den Moralapostel spielen.... aber der Zander sollte bei euch im Moment auch Schonzeit haben, oder?.......



Zanderschonzeit NRW 01.04. - 31.05.


----------



## phirania (28. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

ja gnau,und das wissen die zander deshalb haben die sich jetzt noch mal versteckt und kommen zur schonzeit erst wieder herraus aus ihren löchern...#q#q#q.


----------



## Zitteraal Knippe (28. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Will nicht den Moralapostel spielen.... aber der Zander sollte bei euch im Moment auch Schonzeit haben, oder?
> 
> Wenn dem so ist.... zeigt Eier und lass die Burschen noch bisi in Ruhe... denn nur da wo Zander sind und bleiben, wirst du auch welche fangen


 

Bei uns erst ab den 1.4 Herr Kollege also nochmal Vollgas geben


----------



## Fr33 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Dann will ich nichts gesagt haben 

Nehmt ihr mir aber auch nicht böse oder? Ich muss bis zum 1.6 warten.... bis dahin kann ich mir aber ne neue Spinnrute bauen  -  die für den Rhein und meine Köder perfekt wird....


----------



## Zitteraal Knippe (28. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Ne nehmen wir nicht zum herzen


----------



## u-see fischer (28. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*



phirania schrieb:


> ja gnau,und das wissen die zander deshalb haben die sich jetzt noch mal versteckt und kommen zur schonzeit erst wieder herraus aus ihren löchern...#q#q#q.



Muß ich das verstehen? 

Da das Wetter dieses Jahr ohnehin besonders Kalt ist, wird sich die Laichzeit des Zanders (12 - 15°C Wassertemperatur) und auch der anderen Fische weiter nach hinten verschieben. 

Weiterhin ist jeder entnommene Zander ein Verlust für die Reproduktion, unabhängig ob nun im März oder Oktober gefangen.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (28. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Muß ich das verstehen?
> 
> Da das Wetter dieses Jahr ohnehin besonders Kalt ist, wird sich die Laichzeit des Zanders (12 - 15°C Wassertemperatur) und auch der anderen Fische weiter nach hinten verschieben.
> 
> Weiterhin ist jeder entnommene Zander ein Verlust für die Reproduktion, unabhängig ob nun im März oder Oktober gefangen.



Ganz genau.


----------



## steffen287 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Hey Zitteraal und hast es nochmal auf Zander Probiert?


----------



## Zitteraal Knippe (29. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

hey Steffen ne nicht mehr geschafft heute du ???


----------



## steffen287 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Nein fahr von Dienstag bis Samstag nach Schwaan an der Warnow mit nen kumpel Angeln da dann rund um die uhr muss mich bis dahin um meine Freundin Kümmern ;-)


----------



## Zitteraal Knippe (30. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Ja das glaub ich sofort ja jetzt über Ostern kann ich auch nicht angeln muss auch bissel gucken das ich bissel Familienfeiern  wahr nehme!!!

wo kommst du den her bist du öfters auch am Kanal könnte man mal zusammen testen??? Bin noch Newcomer kann ich mir paar tricks abgucken


----------



## steffen287 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Ich komm aus Berlin und angle meist im Land Brandenburg also bisschen weit weg von dir !


----------



## steffen287 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

So zurück von der Warnow bei Schwaan leider wollten die Zander und Barsche nicht so dafür aber nachts die Quappen die gierigen viecher die eine 35er hatte sage und schreibe 32 Fische im magen und ich hatte nie einen auf der Senke frag mich wo die die herhatte hätte ich fürs Zander angeln gut gebrauchen können#q

Und einen 40er brassen mit Wobbler im Rücken gehakt kumpel hatte nen 50er auf Tauwurm

Aber ein schönen fang gab es dann doch noch eine 43er MeFo biss auf tauwurm gedippt mit Berkley Gulp Fish&Liver an einer grundmontage!

hab also meine erste Mefo und Quappe gefangen hab beide nicht erwartet aber schön ich komme sicher wieder an die Warnow wenn die Zander schonzeit vorbei ist !


----------



## Aalbertino (21. August 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Moinsen!
hoffe mal das die mefo wieder baden gegangen ist...
Mindestmaß:45cm
Oberwarnow(bei Schwaan): Ganzjährig geschützt

Trotdem Petri zu deinen Fängen!
Komme auch aus der egge (Rostock) und bin nach NRW gezogen.
Zandern in der Warnow ist auch n hartes Brot und mann muss schon die Stellen kennen um erfolgreich zu sein. 
Aber der Rhein hat mich auch schon viel zeit und nerven gekostet, trotzdem ist er für mich ein tolles Angelrevier.
Mein erster Zandertripp hat mich zwar gleich meine halbe Gummikiste gekostet, aber ich wurde auch mit einem Hattrick Zettis belohnt(52;61;83!!!!) 
Also die letzteren beiden sind noch zu fangen...

Meine Fangserie nahm aber auch gleich drastisch ab und ich ging die nächsten 2 Wochen leer aus (danach war Schonzeit, nur mal so zur jahreszeit...)
Alle anderen Fänge waren hart erkämpft

Ich kann nur die Tipps geben:

-Strecke machen, durchhalten auch wenn es weh tut
-Glauben nicht verlieren, bzw. seinen gewählten Ködern vertrauen
-Flexibel sein, will heißen Heiße spots abdroppen, oder mal den dicksen/kleinsten aus der Kiste ranhängen! Aktion/No Anktion oder Abends mal den guten alten Meps 2/3/4 probieren, oder wobblern
-Wetter; Tageszeit; Wasserstand; Trübung im Auge behalten
- Mit anderen Angler sprechen(nicht alle sind Konkurenten...)
- Sich mit seiner Köderpresentation und den spezifischen Eigenschaften der Köder auseinandersetzen, dessen stärken einsetzen...


----------



## Aalbertino (21. August 2013)

*AW: Suche verzweifelt den Zander!*

Ich kam, sah und siegte!:vik:


----------

